# Should I cut off his baby hair?



## k8rz (Dec 27, 2010)

Sebastian is only 3 and a half months old, but I can already see 2 distinct "layers" in the coat, if you will. He has like an inch of straight, wispy, baby hair, and underneath its growing in thicker and curly. He looks amazing right after a bath and blowdry, but in the half hour it takes to come home from work, he already looks kind've... frumpy. lol. Plus when he plays with my DDB mix he gets all drooled up and those little feathery baby hairs get all tangled.:doh: I've already cut into him a little. I trimmed his rear down to around a half and inch or so because I want him to grow into a scandi. I love the curls on his little butt, but only makes the rest of him look even more like a haystack someone has rolled around in.

Should I just cut him down one length and start over? :dontknow:I looove the floof but I hate that he always looks homeless. lol.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

This is one of the fun Poodle things lOL! Deciding what to do with all that hair  Why not trim him if you want... Hoolie was 4 mos. when i got him and i didnt give him a real trim for about 2 more months. Now when i go back and look at his pictures he was sure a big ball of hair!!! I would say if I had got him younger i might have cliped him sooner


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm certain he doesn't look homeless but looks like any other BABY. Once its gone, its gone forever. If you want that scandi, then close your eyes till the fur grows longer. Yes, its hard for now. However, you have 10-15 years for a proper groom on your dog. So actually, what's the hurry?


----------



## k8rz (Dec 27, 2010)

Some days are definitely worse than others! I'm probably just being too much of a perfectionist... You're probably right P2P, I should just wait it out a little while longer. Lets see if I can stick it out like Feathersprings and have 6 months of puppy fluff! lol.


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

I would personally rather scissor off some of baby hair every time when regular grooming is done - a bit by bit, cause in my opinion those hairs that are thin and have soft texture will as puppy grows be the main reason for matting afterward. That won't change the time needed to grow scandinavian clip.


----------



## k8rz (Dec 27, 2010)

I can definitely understand that, Jelena. I work at a grooming/day care facility, where he plays all day long while I'm grooming, and at the end of the day those wispy bits are ALWAYS tangled. Luckily, he's a natural on the grooming table and doesn't mind me combing them out, but I can see how that could get out of hand as he gets longer. 

On a side note, I just got the red bands I ordered from Lainee Limited and I love them! He looks so cute with his new "devil horns" and I can finally see his eyes again!


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't like to take care of that thin falling baby hair but have to admit when puppy has it it's obvious that it's a puppy, and it's cute in that way. As you are a groomer it's up to your taste what you like best, fluffy or not  you'll know how to brush, comb and untangle  .


----------

